# Cinematic Guitars Organic Atmospheres by Sample Logic Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 30, 2017)

*Cinematic Guitars Organic Atmospheres by Sample Logic Review*
*https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/30/cinematic-guitars-organic-atmospheres-by-sample-logic-review/*

Cinematic Guitars Organic Atmospheres (Affiliate Link) by SampleLogic is based on plucked string instruments (guitars) from around the world. Cinematic Guitars Organic Atmospheres (Affiliate Link) is a separate library to Cinematic Guitars Infinity (an all-inclusive collection of 4 sample libraries in 1: CG1, CG2, CG3, & INFINITY) (Affiliate Link) however it does have the same UI so if you do have Cinematic Guitars Infinity you get additional content. Owners of Cinematic Guitars Infinity can also get a substantial discount on the list price.











*Sound*
This Guitar-based library includes 300 sounds overall 5GB content with more than 850 presets. All those instruments have been recorded by Steve Ouimette using string instruments (4-string Cigar Box guitar, Baritone guitars, bowed and traditional Ukuleles, Puerto Rican Cuatro, Marx-O-Chime, Dobro, Purgatory Hill Harp, Silvertone Archtop, and much more) from different countries. 

This virtual instrument library focused on moving cinematic ambiances. Of of the main features of Sample Logic approach to this library is that you can morph quickly between the different selected instruments (also called cores) that you load upfront. The instruments or so-called cores are selected from an extensive list of available sounds and instruments. Additional effects per core allow you to change the Instrument further.






The presets are sorted by bizarre, dark, electronic, emotions, stingers and world presets. Many of the presets are best played as single-note ambiances, and drones. The included presets of the library comprises a comprehensive assortment of feelings and includes bowed, plucked, and strummed styles. Overall you get atmospheres and textures that fit very well in many mixes and scores.

Read the Full Review here:
*Cinematic Guitars Organic Atmospheres by Sample Logic Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/30/cinematic-guitars-organic-atmospheres-by-sample-logic-review/


----------

